# My first contest...



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Is this Friday. I don't think it's a very major one; just sponsored by the regional Rotary Club. It's my first one, but I think it will be good experience. I'm playing the simplified Second Hungarian Rhapsody. 

Wish me luck  It's not solely for piano; any instrument, actually. 

Don't know how the competition will be 

Any tips?


Thanks


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

No tips I'm afraid. 

But I am sure you will do well.

Good luck


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Tip: Don't worry about what the other contestants have played, are going to play, how they played, or audience reaction. Just be yourself and be confident and you will do just fine. 

Please let us know how things went for you.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I sure hope I do OK 

I'd cross my fingers, but I might hurt them...

hehe, just kidding


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Just remember to trust your ability. After all, it should be fun


----------

